# Wild mustard seeds like Barry's



## Sunday Farmer (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes! Where is my Facebook like for this endeavor....

I don't know the answer to this. But brassicas are so underrated. 
If the southern row crop farmers would just cover crop in the fall with turnips....we'd have a huge early flow in the spring.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Yep, I plant a few acres of turnips every fall, getting ready to sew next weekend if the weather cooperates. This year i let them go to seed in the spring and the bees were all over it. In the past I would have worked them under before they went to bloom, but now I will be leaving them for the bees. The bloom was long lasting as well. Seems like the mix of seeds I buy is in a gallon jug and it says it will cover 1-2 acres. Although I plant a little heavier. G


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Sunday Farmer said:


> Yes! Where is my Facebook like for this endeavor....
> 
> I don't know the answer to this. But brassicas are so underrated.
> .


 I don't Know about that. One of the more popular Brassicas is Canola!


----------



## Sunday Farmer (Nov 13, 2013)

Tenbears said:


> I don't Know about that. One of the more popular Brassicas is Canola!


*blushes* Did I forget about them and make a mistake! :shhhh:


----------

